
Yes, you can parse XHTML with Regex - upgoat
https://blog.vihan.org/wrong-about-regex/
======
colanderman
You can parse XHTML with a stick if you change what "stick" means.

Your professor isn't "wrong", they just know what words mean. That's an
important skill in a profession rooted entirely in formal logic.

